# To John AKA Seattle Opera Fan:



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You have made this forum a place that I enjoy coming back to. It is mainly because of you that members' voices have awakened and discussed many more interesting things besides just Talk "Callasical".
Thanks John for all the time, patience and frustration on your part.
I am truly grateful.
Just stay well and safe.
Nina


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Thank you! And happy new year!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> You have made this forum a place that I enjoy coming back to. It is mainly because of you that members' voices have awakened and discussed many more interesting things besides just Talk "Callasical".
> Thanks John for all the time, patience and frustration on your part.
> I am truly grateful.
> Just stay well and safe.
> Nina


Thank you. I have grown from a very isolated person with my opera interests to a person with a real community who make my efforts feel welcome. It is one of the rewards of my golden years. I always enjoy your very personal take on the contests. Happy New Year Sweetie.!!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Thank you! And happy new year!
> View attachment 181231


I love reading how Russians absolutely go wild if they really enjoy an artist. You always have a slightly different take than others because it is rising out of the Russian heritage which is so passionate about it's music. I love so many Russian artists and have a 4 part talk series on Nureyev Youtube that has now gotten over 12000 views. My favorite one was on his early Russian years. One of my favorite speeches I did was on Horowitz and I wished I had recorded it. Happy New Year and a year of peace and happiness for all.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I second Nina Foresti’s gratitude for the games. You have grown, but so have we, and have welcomed many new and old singers, arias, and songs thanks to your wide interests in music.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I second Nina Foresti’s gratitude for the games. You have grown, but so have we, and have welcomed many new and old singers, arias, and songs thanks to your wide interests in music.


Sometime too wide 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 I treasure our friendship!


----------

